# Speaker Wall Mount Recomendation



## dlam9946 (Feb 24, 2016)

I a trying to find wall mounts where the wire feeds through the wall mount and then into the speaker. All of the ones I have found so far mount the speaker but then the wire travels from the wall plate to the back of the speaker. The speakers I have are not large, maybe 4-5" in width. I have checked Amazon, Bestbuy, crutchfield etc

Any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Paradigm has a mount. I have 2 pairs, but don't use the holes intended for the wires because I want to take them with me when I move....the new owners won't be screwed over as I put a wall plate. Otherwise, I really like these mounts.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------

